# Connected To City Water Filled Up My Gray And Black Water Tank



## billy 123 (Apr 7, 2014)

I just bought a 2010 passport ultralight 28. Took it camping this weekend, when i hooked up to the city water 
it filled up my gray and black water tank. I contacted dealer who advised it was impossible for this to happen,
so i have apparently done the impossible. Has this happened to any one else and if so any ideas how to fix it 
thanx


----------



## E Zurcher (Mar 13, 2014)

Are you sure you connected to city water? Could you have connected to a tank flushing system instead?


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

You would have serious toilet and faucet leaks for this to happen. X2 with E Zurcher's question.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Once you figure this out, please post the details. I'm curious how this could happen.


----------



## E Zurcher (Mar 13, 2014)

The mystery deepens!


----------



## billy 123 (Apr 7, 2014)

E Zurcher said:


> Are you sure you connected to city water? Could you have connected to a tank flushing system instead?


yep it says city water on it , I haven't seen anything marked tank flushing system thanx for response


----------



## billy 123 (Apr 7, 2014)

robertized said:


> X3: For the Black Tank Flush system to fill up both the black and grey water tanks at the same time you would have to have the cap on the main drain outlet and both the black and grey drain valves in the open position at the same time. Normally for storage or traveling these valves should be closed. The city water connection should be grouped with the fresh water fill connection. Good Luck.


bare with me im new to this,so if I open the valve to the gray water or black water and hook up to city water it will fill up one or the other tank I may of done that when we hooked up. would this be how I would flush ether tank because I didn't see a separate flush valve . thank you to all who responded


----------



## billy 123 (Apr 7, 2014)

yep dealer said both were empty and the not sure what you call it the meter or gauge showed both empty until be hooked up to city water for about 10 min then both were almost filled, one of the members responded I may of had my drain valves open when I was filling up, that is possible, 1st time out was a little hetic. going camping next month going to make sure both valves closed when I hook up to water we shall see what happens thanks again for response I love how helpful everyone is on this site


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You would have known immediately if both valves were open, because you would have been covered in Black/Grey waste the second you opened the cap to dump the tanks. (assuming you did dump them)

I don't think I have ever ever ever said this before on this forum (and I have a few posts







)....I have to agree with what the dealer told you. (hurts me to type that). There is no way you can fill both the Grey and the Black tanks by hooking up to city water. Is there a chance a faucet was left on? 

For the Black to fill you would need the toilet to drain into Black tank or some models have the bathroom sink drain to the Black tank.

For the Grey tank you kitchen sink would have to fill it or the shower. Not sure which model you have...some have 2 grey tanks. If you have 2...the first is filled from Kitchen sink only and the second one is filled by shower only.
Seeing how this is a used trailer, I'm guessing you have some "Klingon's" that are attached to the sensor in the black tank....giving false readings.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

They have never miss labeled a fitting before







, the city water connection should have three items in the same location. City water pressure connection (this should bypass all tanks), gravity fill connection (this should only fill the fresh) and the fresh vent. All by itself and with a valve at the connection would be the flush fitting (this normally only does the black tank).


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)




----------

